

Y Combinator Dataset Of Users Version 1.6 - 10,000 Posters - xirium

A 1MB archive of Y Combinator user profiles is available by accessing http://www.rushy.com/ycombinator-news-profile20080821.tar.gz
======
j2d2
Please share any tools created to leverage this!

